

Secrecy around “Stingray” police surveillance equipment proves a case’s undoing - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/secrecy-around-police-surveillance-equipment-proves-a-cases-undoing/2015/02/22/ce72308a-b7ac-11e4-aa05-1ce812b3fdd2_story.html?hpid=z1

======
bediger4000
Why do police and prosecutors continually push the boundaries of civil
liberties? If some technique or equipment is arguably unconstitutional, why
are they even bothering - they're sworn to uphold and _protect_ the
Constitution, not to shave away civil rights until they're non-existent. That
shaving away or pushing boundaries is crap. US society doesn't set correct
incentives for prosecutors and policemen.

~~~
Zigurd
Police and prosecutors are incredibly hard to sue. There are some good
arguments for why that is, but there are also alternatives to making them
immune from suits, like bonding them, which would enable price signals
regarding overly aggressive prosecutors.

------
kw71
This is why prosecutors and police have to respect the rule of law. When they
don't, criminals go unpunished.

~~~
kjksf
He didn't go unpunished. Despite what the headline suggest, he went to prison
for 6 months (instead of 4 years).

For stealing $130 worth of pot from a drug dealer with a fake BB gun. I don't
see how that warrants 6 months (even less 4 years) in jail, but that's
secondary.

~~~
tzs
Where are you getting your information? According to the article he did not go
to prison. He got probation. Also, I see nothing about the gun being a fake BB
gun.

